# USPc 40 or 45?



## Fuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

I am pretty much as set as can be on getting a USPc... However I was thinking about getting it in a 45 instead of the 40 I see at all the local gun stores. I was just wondering if there was a reason the USPc is common in 40 and not 45? Is there a good bit of recoil with the 45? Just wondering cause I cannot seem to find one... let alone find one to shoot...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Where do U live?

I love my 9mm USPc!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

I live in NJ sadly :smt022... The one gun shop I actually asked if he ever stocks the .45 said he would have to order it. He said he hasn't sold one in the past few years.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey,

I live in New Jersey as well and I feel your pain. Anyway, no more than three weeks ago I took home a new USPc .40 after some serious consideration between the three available chambers.

What you need to keep in mind is that you only get eight rounds out of the USPc in .45ACP, unless you count the +1 for the chamber. That's a pain in the ass though because you can't chamber load this pistol. It must be done from the magazine.

After weighing my options, I decided to go with the .40S&W because I feel I would benefit more from the extra four rounds than I would from the greater "stopping power" of the .45ACP round.

Also, keep in mind that the .45ACP USPc is slightly larger than the .40S&W USPc. Another reason why I purchased this particular gun was comfort. I also knew I wanted a compact pistol.

All of this is just opinion though. You, for yourself, need to weigh your options. Pistol experience / ability versus "stopping power".

Quite honestly, If I had it to do all over again I would have just gone with a USPc 9mm because of the outrageous ammunition prices that are hitting us right now.

Just my two cents!
Mark~


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Occram said:


> Quite honestly, If I had it to do all over again I would have just gone with a USPc 9mm because of the outrageous ammunition prices that are hitting us right now.
> 
> Just my two cents!
> Mark~


You're not kidding! The prices have been going crazy here the past week or two. That's besides the fact that I think 9mm is plenty stopping power if you can place your shots. Either way, their supposed to be amazing guns, I hope to shoot one some day.

-Jeff-


----------

